# Exporting Audio from MS Word "Notebook"



## Ynought (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know how to export audio from MS Word? I recorded a lecture while in Notebood layout and would like to extract the audio. A cursory search of the net and Help says that there should be an "export audio" option in the Tools menu but I don't see it. I'm assuming the audio file has to hide somewhere....anyone?


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you sure you're looking in the right place? I see it here:







I am running Office 2004.


----------



## Ynought (Nov 4, 2007)

I have office 2004  (word version 11.3.8). Here's what I get in Normal View and Notebook Layout View:





















sorry. I tried to load the pictures but I'm retarded for some reason right now. Basically, my Tools menu from the notebook view is:
Spelling...
Grammar...
Thesaurus...
AutoSummarize... (greyed out)
AutoCorrect...
Dictionary
Protect Document
_______________

Renumber...
Sort...
Calculate (greyed out)
Repaginate Now

That's all. Any idea why my menu would be different? I am running Office 2004: mac Student and Teacher Edition.


----------



## Ynought (Nov 4, 2007)

I got on the phone with Microsoft. Turns out that I had to delete that plist. What are plists anyway?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2007)

preference files. They store information - "preferences" about an app, and they can become corrupt.


----------

